# earning Certificates



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

Has anyone in here earned a certificate and were able to get a job with it?
I'm majoring in Management/marketing and I realized school is so..fucking annoying that i'm only willing to take two more of my classes just so I can obtain my basic certificate in it and move one to career options. However, my back up plan is to go to a trade or training school for medical administrative assistant.

share your experience please...


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I got a certificate once but it was mostly for kicks.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

timeless said:


> I got a certificate once but it was mostly for kicks.


you didnt want to use them or you couldnt find a job with them?


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Kyandigaru said:


> you didnt want to use them or you couldnt find a job with them?


It was a subject that interested me, so I got it for fun.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Get the degree. I got one and it helped me land jobs outside my field. It showed that I could finish what I started.


----------

